# Chainless Bicycles



## rocketman (Feb 20, 2016)

Show images of your "chainless" bicycles. I have always loved the look and mechanics of these bikes and for some reason I don't see many images or origin stories behind them.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 20, 2016)

From The Old Spokes Home in VT.
http://www.oldspokeshome.com/orient-chainless-waltham-manufacturing-co-waltham-mass-1899


----------



## rocketman (Feb 20, 2016)

That's a nice example. I think perhaps this site may not have enough shaft drive "chainless" bike owners to send images of the models they own. I would like to see some examples if they are out there. I've got one on my bucket list.......


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2016)

Here is one of mine.


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2016)

Not mine.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 20, 2016)

catfish said:


> Here is one of mine. View attachment 287700



that's a nice bike, is that in your shed?  I would keep it in the house (that nice a bike) a chainless cushion frame


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2016)

locomotion said:


> that's a nice bike, is that in your shed?  I would keep it in the house (that nice a bike) a chainless cushion frame




Shed? Are you f'n kidding? That's my Columbia room. In my house.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 20, 2016)

catfish said:


> Shed? Are you f'n kidding? That's my Columbia room. In my house.



sweet, that is a nice Columbia room in the house?!!!!


----------



## rocketman (Feb 20, 2016)

catfish said:


> Not mine. View attachment 287701 View attachment 287702 View attachment 287703 View attachment 287704 View attachment 287705 View attachment 287706



love it, and the background as well...


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 20, 2016)

1902? Cleveland C1


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 20, 2016)

Awesome thread! Beautiful bikes guys...Heres one that sold on here before i got my teeth in it.  Im still a lil sad.


----------



## rocketman (Feb 20, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Awesome thread! Beautiful bikes guys...Heres one that sold on here before i got my teeth in it.  Im still a lil sad.



How much did she go for???


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 20, 2016)

rocketman said:


> How much did she go for???



I am not sure, it was $2500 asking price.  Best lookin chainless bike Ive seen, IMHO....heres the link to the sale ad
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1900-monarch-chainless.67321/#post-539982

Found this one, already sold at auction, but beautiful!



Hows this for chainless?!  :O


----------



## rocketman (Feb 20, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I am not sure, it was $2500 asking price.  Best lookin chainless bike Ive seen, IMHO....heres the link to the sale ad
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1900-monarch-chainless.67321/#post-539982
> 
> Found this one, already sold at auction, but beautiful!
> ...



Looks how my body feel's !


----------



## locomotion (Feb 21, 2016)

all these bikes are awesome
I like the News Telegram Carrier


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks it's light weight. Part of it is aluminum most of the shaft area. I was told from the original owner who restored it, that it was always a telegram bike


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketman (Feb 21, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its awesome!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'll bet that Jesse James misses that bike dearly.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 9, 2016)

I was offered a shaft drive bike, wood wheels, hand grips for a decent price..How reasonable would it be to ride it? Repop tires available? other issues?  I simply don't want a bike i can't ride....experiences?


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 29, 2016)

I just saw this post, so sorry for the late reply. We have a Crescent chainless ladies bicycle that we ride in parades and car shows etc. Riding a chainless is like riding a tricycle when you were a kid. There is no coasting, and you can pedal backward. You do have to be careful not to get onto a steep hill, as they can run away with you. You can slow them a bit by slowing the pedal motion. We put 28" ribbed semi-pneumatic Robert Dean tires on ours and it is lots of fun to ride. People are fascinated to see a shaft-driven bike at shows!


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 4, 2016)

Here's one of mine ~ original condition ~ 1901 Columbia ~


----------



## Rick Wolfe (May 1, 2022)

catfish said:


> Not mine. View attachment 287701 View attachment 287702 View attachment 287703 View attachment 287704 View attachment 287705 View attachment 287706



He guys this is my Orient in my display room


----------

